# Duratrax Ice Lipo 4000 and Balancer ?????



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

Good day fellow RCers, I just 2 MaxAmps 4000 Lipo and a balancer, I have a basic understanding on how to charge and care for the lipos. My question is more about the balancer and I know what it does. I read the manual for it and know how to hook it up. But My Ice Charger errors out telling me that the battery is not hooked up. Both when tring to charge/Dis-charge it with the balancer between the Ice and the battery.

Here is what I am using,
MaxAmp 4000 Lipo
Duratrace Ice charger
Hyperion LBA10 Balancer


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I have my balancer ordered so I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. But there are very specific instructions on how to wire the balancer/charger/battery to work during any charging/balancing. I would double check all the connections again for accuracy.


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

I found out what the problem was, Their is a 10 amp fuse on it that was blown. I just changed it out and it works great.


----------

